# Cedar Bench



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

A Cedar bench with walnut plugs. Tung oil finish. Christmas present for in-laws. Took about a day from mill to finish.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks fantastic. I love the look of cedar.
(not to mention the smell)
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Brad,
I think they will like it. Are they going to use it outside?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks great, It looks like it might last a couple of years...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic work, now that's what woodworking is all about


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. I like how the top follows the curved legs. Red


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

me like-eee


----------



## rick4u2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Beautiful piece! Wonder why the guys and gals at Lowes believe the cedar they sell is the same cedar you built that bench out of.
made me giggle a little bit when i saw it on the racks.


----------



## cedarsteve (Dec 30, 2008)

nice work, lucky you to smell the wood


----------



## ironhead (Dec 20, 2008)

That's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man thats look nice. I love the colors in ceder wood. Nice job.


----------

